

Show HN: My self-published C# Programming book: Print, PDF, ePub and Mobi - fekberg
http://blog.filipekberg.se/my-book/

======
manojlds
Can you (or have you) blog about the experience? Tips and tricks? I am
planning on self-publishing a book on Powershell.

~~~
mattmanser
He already did, 2 days ago on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5128197>

I'm not sure he really should have titled this Show HN as he already has shown
it to us. Very recently.

~~~
vinkelhake
It's just a bit of self-promotion. Compared to the last time[0], it seems
pretty benign.

[0]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/okpoh/more_read...](http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/okpoh/more_readable_code_with_anonymous_functions/)

~~~
fekberg
Is there something wrong with showing off work that you are proud of? If
something I share here gets upvotes then apparently some people find it
interesting.

Not trying to upset anyone here, I just want to share my work and share my
story, that's all.

~~~
RobertHoudin
Using several aliases to promote your enterprise is deceitful and yes, there
is something wrong with that.

~~~
fekberg
Right, but I am not talking about the reddit stuff which was one year ago and
I learnt from that mistake.

------
philliphaydon
It's a good book for any .NET developer. Introduced a few things I didn't know
about, well done fekberg.

------
mje
Great to the point book. Purchased this book around Christmas and read the
first week of the year. I especially liked the Parallel chapter. One thing
fekberg, have you tried purchasing the book via create space? I would have
given up on step 4 of 16 if the book was on sale.

~~~
fekberg
Thanks, I'm glad you're enjoying the book!

Yeah I've purchased my book on CreateSpace a couple of times, I didn't find it
much different from other e-stores, maybe it's because I had previously
created an account?

As far as I know you go through: Buy -> Shipping address -> Shipping method ->
Payment -> Receipt. Was it more steps for you than that?

------
candicorr
I'd like to try it, but I can't find any sample chapter.

~~~
fekberg
There's a "Look inside" feature available on Amazon (
[http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-Filip-
Ekberg/dp/14681521...](http://www.amazon.com/C-Smorgasbord-Filip-
Ekberg/dp/1468152106/) ). It will let you read a part of a Chapter.

------
celticninja
what level of programmer is this aimed at?

~~~
fekberg
I've had both beginners and very advanced programmers read it and both found
things that they liked.

When I wrote it I had someone that knew a bit about C# in mind and wanted to
explore C# and get a gasp on when to use async/dynamic/roslyn/plinq/etc.

Check out the forewords over at <http://books.filipekberg.se> and check the
"Look inside" on Amazon to get a better understanding of what you will get
from the book.

~~~
celticninja
I shall do that, I am a beginner starting out in C# so if I do go the route of
buying it and learning from it I will let you know how it goes.

------
walke
Congrats!

~~~
fekberg
Thank you! It's a very special feeling when you receive the first package of
proof copies.

